# SD road hunting ruling



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

An article from yesterday. Not what I expected. Another blow for the hardcore FB/LAND types. While not binding on ND, this SD law and ruling have strong legal similarities to the current ND general rule that land is open (not subject to criminal trespass) unless posted, and further supports the constitutionality of that rule, despite what FB may think is "right." The ND and SD laws are different, however, with respect to road hunting, and this ruling does NOT in any way alter the rule that hunting in most ND ditches is prohibited when the adjacent land is posted.

Still makes me sad that the level of commercialization has created the need to fight over ditch roosters...



> High court rules in road hunting case
> 
> JOE KAFKA
> Associated Press
> ...


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow!

Bob


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

There is a big difference between the states and that is the tresspass law. I have followed this and its common and sad that the only place to hunt in these areas is walking ditches. These guys are getting pretty greedy when they are worried about something flying in the range of a shotgun.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

About two years ago I was hunting some road ditches in SD and was kicked off by a land owner. I was over 300 yards away from the home. He accused me of tresspassing and threatened to take my gun from my hands. I had not fired a shot, my dog was under control and I only flushed one hen.....needless to say I have not been back to SD hunting. People are getting very greedy.


----------

